# LAL @ SAS



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Dlo...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He's got 15 points, 5 assists and 3 boards at the half. Best I've seen him look yet. He looks so much more confident and comfortable than even last week. I'm loving it. Time for Randle to get to that point now as well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe gets T'd up.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Randle seems like his head isn't in the game tonight.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

7:22 left in the 3rd and now down by 9. Starting to slip a bit.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

LNJunior is constantly over-passing when he has a shot. He had a layup and passed it up and turned it over.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Down by 17 and everybody is playing like crap now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What an awful 3rd quarter. Outscored 21-6 so far.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

ceejaynj said:


> LNJunior is constantly over-passing when he has a shot. He had a layup and passed it up and turned it over.


he thinks too much when he's out there. with his athleticism he should be far more aggressive


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

D'Lo with back to back triples. 22 points now.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

JT said:


> he thinks too much when he's out there. with his athleticism he should be far more aggressive


I agree 100%. He can jump over most players, but he doesn't take advantage of that. BS should try to post him up deep down low. But what do I know ... this is BS we're talking about.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cut the lead down to 8 after a Pop T.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Diaw was sitting on that spin move. Randle has to start going to his right.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

79-71 Spurs after 3.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

JT said:


> Diaw was sitting on that spin move. Randle has to start going to his right.


Definitely one of the aspects of his game he needs to work. Not a good finisher with his right yet, though.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Randle has to get more involved in this game. We need his offense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: at Pop.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow ... Pop didn't want to be interviewed ... that was obvious.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Gotta get the starters back in.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Patty Mills is shooting 9/10 against us. Not that it's a surprise.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> Wow ... Pop didn't want to be interviewed ... that was obvious.


It's been obvious for years.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Mills is killing Huertas.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't see how Sacre or Huertas are NBA caliber players, let alone getting minutes in the 4th quarter of a game.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice aggressive move by DLo.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Need to get Tarik Black in the game. He is an energy player and can bring some spark. We have nothing to lose. Wake up BS! :whatever:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Agreed. Black is so much better than Sacre. I don't get what Scott is seeing.

Randle with a disappearing act tonight. 2/9 shooting for 4 points. He had 7 boards, but he's not even in the game right now and was hardly noticeable out there tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Anthony Brown getting burn tonight.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

This game is history. We stayed with them for the first half. Whatever bull BS pitched at halftime didn't work.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> This game is history. We stayed with them for the first half. Whatever bull BS pitched at halftime didn't work.


Whatever Scott has pitched all season hasn't worked. :laugh:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Basel said:


> Whatever Scott has pitched all season hasn't worked. :laugh:


:cheers:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Randle looks like he is pouting on the bench.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

#SuckForSimmons #BombForBen


----------

